# Which famous Serial Killer are you?



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Find out here http://www.youthink.com/quiz.cfm?action=go_detail&sub_action=take&obj_id=111396

Which famous Serial Killer are you?
Susan Atkins








You're Susan Atkins. Susan was described as a quiet, self-conscious girl who unfortunately was infatuated with Charles Manson and even joined the 'Manson Family'. Because she had a hard, unstable childhood and left home at an early age it was easy for her to become manipulated and convinced into doing the dirty work for Manson. It has been said that she believed in Manson to be Jesus. Atkins was part of the famous, notorious Tate/LaBianca murders.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Elizabeth Báthory








You're Elizabeth Báthory. Like Elizabeth, you seem well liked amongst others. As a Hungarian Countess, it was difficult for people to believe that she could have been one of the most sadistic female serial killers of all time. It has been said that Elizabeth tortured and murdered over 600 young women (although only convicted of 80) and bathed in the blood of virgins to retain her youth. Whether it's your popularity, innocence, or your friendly nature; you can shock people with the things they don't know about you.

Yeah, I don't know where they got "well liked" from. The part about the virgins, though? Spot on, spot on. She's one of my favorite serial killers, by the way.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Man, I've read about Ed Gein in criminology classes and he is just too much. He's creepy even in a group of serial killers.

Nannie Doss

You're Nannie Doss. Also known as "The Giggling Nanny", Doss had the appearance of a normal housewife of the 1930s and 40s. As many hold the dream of having their own family, she was lucky to already obtain that. Unfortunately, she took advantage of this considering all of her victims were her own family members. Upholding her image as a normal citizen, she poisoned her victims secretly. When someone looks at you, they instantly feel they know everything about you. You seem friendly, and, well, normal. But no one knows what you're like deep down.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I got Ed, too. At least he was creative, and never wasted the leftovers. The Martha Stewart of serial killers.

Which famous Serial Killer are you?

My Results:


Ed Gein You're Ed Gein. Mr. Gein was a man who usually kept to himself and wasn't very social. Unfortunately, he grew up in a household where his mother never allowed him to make friends and usually bad mouthed the female gender, (excluding herself, of course). Because of his depressing childhood, Gein became extremely lonely. Apparently, murdering people and using their appendages as decorations for your house is easier than making friends.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I got Susan Atkins.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

Charles Manson

You're Charles Manson. Like Mr. Manson, your personality is a bit darker than most and you have a rebellious streak running through your veins. Charles was the leader of a murderous hippie cult that originated in San Francisco called "The Family". The members mainly consisted of men and women who either had deep emotional issues or who just wanted to rebel against their parents. With a little brainwashing, drugs, and convincing, he was able to get whatever he wanted from people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I guess I'm destined to be Ed Gein. I took the test twice, once as the way I am now and then the way I was when I was younger. I only changed two answers but both tests came back the same - Ed Gein. No wonder I can't find a girlfriend, well at least a live one that is. :b


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Susan Atkins.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I got Ed Gein too


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm not gonna lie. This thread is really starting to creep me out.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Susan Atkins


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Appearently I am, Ed Gein.
I have to admit, the look on his eyes reminds me a bit of mine when I am frowning.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Ed Gein


----------

